# 2010 - Binocular considerations for field archery?



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The Vortex are hard to beat. I personally have a pair of Alpen Apex binos and would be greedy if I didn't tell you the check them out. They compare VERY closely to the Vortex in both quality and price point. I have the 8.5X but would LOVE a pair of 10X. I don't see where there would be a problem with 12X. 

The Vortex Vultures are GREAT glass. I almost bought a pair before I found my Apex cheaper. 

I know the Zen-Ray binos are getting a big following on AT but don't overlook the tried and true.


----------



## forty8up (Jul 28, 2010)

Go to Eagle Optics and check the Hot Deals. They have Vortex Fury and Vipers on sale. Good deals on 32mm stuff. Just FYI....


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

I have been using the Vortex Vultures myself for the last 2 years and enjoy them a lot in the12x50 size.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Vortex Vultures here (10 x 50) - Almost wish with my old eyes that I had got the 12x. Jayhawk here on AT is good to deal with, so I've heard, but I had to look elsewhere simply because he didn't have what I wanted at the time and I didn't want to wait any longer. I bought from Eagle Optics.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Been happy with the Vortex Fury 8X 42. If had to do it over would get the 12X. Got mine from Jayhawk here on AT. Good prices and great to deal with. No problems.


----------



## bp78 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks. My current compact 8x28 Vortex came from his closeout section at http://www.jayhawkoptics.com/


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

The following link is a little review I did on my Vortex Vulture 10x56 binos, pictures included.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1311807


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

i have a pair of Zen Ray ED'2 8x43 these things are awesome,the Stokes Broadwings i had and Nikon Monarchs don't even come close to comparing to my ED'2


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

hisnheroutdoors said:


> i have a pair of Zen Ray ED'2 8x43 these things are awesome,the Stokes Broadwings i had and Nikon Monarchs don't even come close to comparing to my ED'2


+1 for the money I have not found a single pair of bino's that compare to my ED2's.


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> +1 for the money I have not found a single pair of bino's that compare to my ED2's.


+2. I like the clarity and brightness of my ZEN ED2 too.


----------



## tscan (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a pair of 8x43 ZEN ED binoculars. I cannot be more happier


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I bought 12X42 vortex this summer to go to the World Champs in Hungary and they are awesome. You can't beat the quality/service/warranty. You drop them, run them over with a truck it doesn't matter, they will replace or repair them!!! The optic quality is great as well.


----------

